# 100 milioni per il mercato di gennaio. Chi prendereste?



## Aron (6 Settembre 2016)

Secondo le ultime notizie, in primis da Gazzetta a firma Pagliara e da Marco Bellinazzo, a gennaio saranno stanziati subito 100 milioni per il mercato.

Intanto in Cina i tifosi cinesi del Milan hanno espresso in settimana la loro preferenza sul grande colpo che vorrebbero vedere in maglia rossonera a gennaio: James Rodriguez.
Jorge Mendes aveva già proposto Rodriguez al Milan alla cifra di 85 milioni.

*Senza mettere le mani avanti, e ipotizzando che questi 100 milioni arrivano solo a Football Manager, come li spendereste (naturalmente a Football Manager  )?*

Per quanto mi riguarda, li spenderei per:

-Thiago Silva (capitano e chioccia per Romagnoli)
-Rodrigo Caio (un sostituto vero e affidabile per i titolari)
-Koke (grandissimo regista, costa tanto ma meno di altri)
-Darmian (che Mourinho non vuole)
-Witsel (in scadenza di contratto e acquistabile a cifre molto accessibili)

Dubito che i campionissimi delle big si muoveranno a gennaio.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2016)

Sti topic portano una sfiga....

!!


----------



## Heaven (6 Settembre 2016)

James Rodriguez.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2016)

Darmian e Witsel sono due cessi al pari di quelli che abbiamo.

Io vorrei Isco e Tielemans a centrocampo. Mi basterebbe


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti topic portano una sfiga....
> 
> !!



Ahahah 

E' vero, non mettiamo le mani avanti.
Ho modificato il post.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Darmian e Witsel sono due cessi al pari di quelli che abbiamo.
> 
> Io vorrei Isco e Tielemans a centrocampo. Mi basterebbe



Sarebbe bello se li spendessero tutti per un singolo fuoriclasse o due campioni.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Settembre 2016)

Musacchio se ha superato i problemi fisici, o Subotic 
Isco, max mayer, Julian Brandt


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Settembre 2016)

Inizierei da due leaders sui quali poi ''appoggiare'' la ricostruzione della squadra...due giocatori che oltre alle doti tecniche abbiano anche qualità come personalità e carisma
Un difensore centrale ed un centrocampista...per il primo non ho un nome preciso da fare mentre per il secondo non ho dubbi
Il nuovo faro del centrocampo del Milan deve essere CESC FABREGAS


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

No vabbe ma allora non imparate mai !!!!


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2016)

Thiago Silva impossibile. Koke quanto costa, 80 milioni? Senza contare che a a gennaio non si sposta. Witsel non mi dice nulla, per me già Badelj o Biglia sono meglio. Darmian non sposta nulla.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Settembre 2016)

Un difensore e un centrocampista molti forti !


----------



## ralf (6 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime notizie, in primis da Gazzetta a firma Pagliara e da Marco Bellinazzo, a gennaio saranno stanziati subito 100 milioni per il mercato.
> 
> Intanto in Cina i tifosi cinesi del Milan hanno espresso in settimana la loro preferenza sul grande colpo che vorrebbero vedere in maglia rossonera a gennaio: James Rodriguez.
> Jorge Mendes aveva già proposto Rodriguez al Milan alla cifra di 85 milioni.
> ...



Kenny Tete 15m
Niklas Sule 25m
Weigl 35m
Dahoud 25m


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2016)

Io prima guarderei in che posizione siamo in classifica.
e poi farei acquisti in linea con le aspettative della stagione.
se provare a centrare la Champions o l europa league.


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2016)

Rifare tutto il centrocampo più musacchio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Settembre 2016)

Su, non esagerate con le scaramanzie  

Ecco cosa farei io: Musacchio 25M, Tielemans 25M, Bazoer 25M, Berardi o Keita 25M.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Settembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kenny Tete 15m
> Niklas Sule 25m
> Weigl 35m
> Dahoud 25m



+Ante Coric

Vedo che anche a te piacciono i giovani come me. 

100 milioni se prendi James significa bruciarli in un solo colpo. Abbiamo troppe lacune per portarci permettere di spenderli per un solo giocatore. Bisogna mettere una base importante , magari di giovani di sicuro avvenire come questi elencati e poi quando sarà faremo il grosso colpo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2016)

Uno tra Musacchio e Caio, e Biglia se lo cedono. E un attaccante se va via Bacca. Per il resto la squadra sarebbe competitiva per il terzo posto.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Settembre 2016)

a FM con 100 mln di solito prendo Tielemans, Berardi, Willems e Milik


----------



## Serginho (6 Settembre 2016)

Un centrale (Musacchio), un terzino offensivo, un centrocampista tecnicamente e fisicamente forte da mettere davanti alla difesa (Badelj andrebbe bene)0 e un esterno destro d'attacco


----------



## 666psycho (6 Settembre 2016)

Impossibile, ma spenderei 100 milioni solo per Verratti. 
Più seriamente con 100 milioni a Gennaio non saprei chi prendere, anche perché difficilmente la gente si muove. Ma direi Thielemans, Rodriguez, Rodrigo Caio, Parades, Badelj, isco, James Rodriguez, Kovacic..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2016)

Verratti e Ibra


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2016)

15 Caio
15 Badelj
20 Fabregas

30-40 Tielemans

10 mancia per il DS se mi porta questi


----------



## kollaps (6 Settembre 2016)

Badelj 15
Caio 15
Ruben Neves 20

Donnarumma
Abate, Caio, Musacchio, Antonelli
Neves, Badelj, Bonaventura
Suso, Bacca, Niang

Con circa 50 milioni, butti le basi per costruire una squadra dignitosissima e futuribile.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2016)

Manolas 30mln
Paredes 20mln
Herrera 25mln
Berardi 25mln


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Badelj 15
> Caio 15
> Ruben Neves 20
> 
> ...


Ma Musacchio mica è già nostro


----------



## ralf (6 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> +Ante Coric
> 
> Vedo che anche a te piacciono i giovani come me.
> 
> 100 milioni se prendi James significa bruciarli in un solo colpo. Abbiamo troppe lacune per portarci permettere di spenderli per un solo giocatore. Bisogna mettere una base importante , magari di giovani di sicuro avvenire come questi elencati e poi quando sarà faremo il grosso colpo.



Coric l'ultimo giorno di mercato pare abbia rifiutato il Liverpool che offriva 18 M, per meno di 20 per me non parte.
Tra quelli meno conosciuti terrei d'occhio Riedewald dell'Ajax, che è un CB ma gioca meglio da defensive midfielder davanti alla difesa e Harit del Nantes.


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2016)

Mettendo solo gente che sembra prendibile:

Witsel 15
Rodriguez 70
Caio 15

Gigio
DeSciglio-Roma-Caio-Anto
Kuco-Witsel-Jack 
Rodríguez-Niang
Bacca


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2016)

Se Berardi continua a giocare così altro che 25, a gennaio costerà il doppio.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Settembre 2016)

Paredes 20, James 45, Biglia 20, Thiago Silva 15


----------



## Zani (6 Settembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io prima guarderei in che posizione siamo in classifica.
> e poi farei acquisti in linea con le aspettative della stagione.
> se provare a centrare la Champions o l europa league.



Io questo ragionamento non lo capisco, cioè non è che dalla prossima stagione si ricomincia da zero e i giocatori che compri quest'anno non ce li hai più. Prendi il meglio che riesci e basta, e dove arrivi arrivi.
Detto questo secondo me potete scordarvi tutti i giocatori che sono titolari nelle squadre che giocano in champions, almeno a Gennaio


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Settembre 2016)

Rodrigo Caio 15
Tielemans 25
James 60


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Settembre 2016)

Prima di fare i prezzi c'è da vedere chi, tra i big (perché prendere mezze calzette che non spostano nulla non serve), da qui a gennaio ha giocato poco. A quel punto si può pensare a chi arrivare, magari anche strappando un buon prezzo. 

Altra variabile da tenere in conto è il rendimento dei nostri. Non ha senso, parlo per assurdo, investire 20-30 milioni di euro in un centrale (Musacchio?) se per esempio Gomez si dovesse rivelare molto affidabile e creare una coppia molto affiatata con Alessio.


----------



## Maximo (7 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Darmian e Witsel sono due cessi al pari di quelli che abbiamo.
> 
> Io vorrei Isco e Tielemans a centrocampo. Mi basterebbe



Quoto!
Aggiungerei Rodrigo Caio, Paredes (Melius abundare quam deficere) e Lukaku nel caso in cui si riesca a cedere Bacca (difficile)


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2016)

Sicuramente prenderei:

Niklas Sule (20 circa) per il DC. in alternativa Subotic (10 circa)
Ginter/Gayà (uno dei due, 20 circa) per le fasce 
Tielemans-Hojberg-Bazoer/Iturraspe (tra tutti e 3 verrebbero circa 60 mln) a centrocampo (sbolognando magari un paio di cessi nostri e mandando in prestito i più giovani)
Berardi/Bernardeschi per la fascia destra (30-40 mln)

Ci vorrebbero in tutto circa 130 mln, però sarebbe un ottimo mercato per puntellare la rosa con acquisti giovani e già "pronti", in attesa di 2-3 nomi di primo livello a guidare la squadra da prendere a luglio con altri 100 milioni circa.

Inoltre terrei d'occhio anche

DC: Rugani, Amartey, Mammana
TD: Chambers, Bittante, Mbemba
TS: Pezzella, Galloway, Masina
CC: Tulissi (questo è un fenomeno, fidatevi di me), Diakhate, Tircoveanu, Dioussè, Nevès (questo già piu difficile da prendere), Morabito, Bentaleb, Alli, Klaassen (più offensivo) , Sinkgraven
ATT: Jovic, Mitrovic, Berahino, Sadiq, Success
AD: Bertrand Traorè, Lincoln, El Ghazi, Bakkali
AS: Dalmonte, Pavòn, Fischer

Questi sono quasi tutti non ancora esplosi, da comprare ora che costano una decina di milioni (i giovani italiani anche molto meno), non tra 2-3 anni quando saranno inamovibili stile Verratti.


----------



## sballotello (7 Settembre 2016)

James rodriguez e izsco


----------



## S T B (7 Settembre 2016)

Fabregas, Isco, Musacchio e Caio..


----------



## Victorss (7 Settembre 2016)

Musacchio (20 milioni)
Fabregas (prestito + riscatto a 35 milioni)
Isco (45 milioni)

Così se a Gennaio non siamo decimi a -20 si può arrivare pure in champions:
Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli De sciglio
fabregas
Isco kucka

Suso Bacca Bonaventura


----------



## arcanum (7 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti topic portano una sfiga....
> 
> !!



ahahahahahahahah vero


----------



## Zani (7 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente prenderei:
> 
> Niklas Sule (20 circa) per il DC. in alternativa Subotic (10 circa)
> Ginter/Gayà (uno dei due, 20 circa) per le fasce
> ...



Hojberg è appena andato al Southampton per più di 20m e Alli dovresti pagarlo una cifra folle


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Settembre 2016)

- Caio 12 mln E
- Badelj 13 mln E
- Fabregas prestito a 5 mln di euri con obbligo a 20 mln tra 12 mesi (stessa operazione di Cuadrado)
- James 70 mln E

Tutta gente prendibile..

C'e da dire che la maggior parte di noi vuole Fabregas e sopratutto James!


----------



## VonVittel (7 Settembre 2016)

Te lo dirò a novembre


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Settembre 2016)

Van Basten.
Cit. Berlusconi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Settembre 2016)

Van Basten.
Cit. Berlusconi


----------



## kipstar (7 Settembre 2016)

mah partendo dal fatto che a gennaio non solo non si muovono i giocatori ma le squadre non vendono volentieri se non con grosse somme....prenderei tutti giocatori che vanno a coprire le lacune attualmente presenti e questo lo si può fare a prescindere dalla posizione in classifica.
non faccio nomi ma prenderei sicuramente : 
un terzino destro che abbia buone doti difensive ma che sappia saltare l'uomo CON COSTANZA e sappia crossare. 
un centrocampista centrale che funga da regista o da volante come si dice in sud america che sappia VERTICALIZZARE.
un centrocampista di rottura di elevata qualità, intendo un recupera palloni che sappia fare passaggi di qualità
uno che si giochi il posto di esterno sinistro alto nei tre davanti che sappia RIENTRARE e tirare con RAPIDITA'

poi è ovvio che si può migliorare ovunque ma non si può nemmeno stravolgere una squadra a gennaio ....


----------



## ScArsenal83 (7 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime notizie, in primis da Gazzetta a firma Pagliara e da Marco Bellinazzo, a gennaio saranno stanziati subito 100 milioni per il mercato.
> 
> Intanto in Cina i tifosi cinesi del Milan hanno espresso in settimana la loro preferenza sul grande colpo che vorrebbero vedere in maglia rossonera a gennaio: James Rodriguez.
> Jorge Mendes aveva già proposto Rodriguez al Milan alla cifra di 85 milioni.
> ...



La mia lista è questa con quotazioni transfermarkt.it

DIFESA:
Rodrigo Caio 9mln
Pepe 6 mln (scadenza 30/06/2017 per portare esperienza - Thiago Silva costa troppo per l'età che ha...purtroppo)
Trémoulinas 7mln (scad. 30/06/2017)

CENTROCAMPO
Verratti 40mln
Pastore 20mln


ATTACCO
Ribery 9mln (scad. 30/06/2017)
Insigne 25mln

Totale 116 ma considerando le scadenze potrebbe essere arrotondato a 100 il totale, tralasciando il fatto di alcune cessioni che potrebbero esserci per la rosa a 25


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Settembre 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> La mia lista è questa con quotazioni transfermarkt.it
> 
> DIFESA:
> Rodrigo Caio 9mln
> ...



gli sceicchi per 40 e 20 mil ti danno solo gli autografi di verratti e pastore


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> gli sceicchi per 40 e 20 mil ti danno solo gli autografi di verratti e pastore


E poi si incavolano e i comprano il Milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Settembre 2016)

Non prenderei nessuno perchè a Gennaio quelli veramente forti non si muovono e non abbiamo bisogno di altri mediocri o di giocatori tanto per fare numero. Me li terrei da parte per il mercato estivo, a cui mi auguro verranno aggiunti altri 100 milioni, per un totale di 200. Quello che è stato più o meno speso dalle 2 di manchester nell'ultima sessione.


----------



## kollaps (7 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma Musacchio mica è già nostro



Mi sono messo avanti con il lavoro


----------



## addox (7 Settembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non prenderei nessuno perchè a Gennaio quelli veramente forti non si muovono e non abbiamo bisogno di altri mediocri o di giocatori tanto per fare numero. Me li terrei da parte per il mercato estivo, a cui mi auguro verranno aggiunti altri 100 milioni, per un totale di 200. Quello che è stato più o meno speso dalle 2 di manchester nell'ultima sessione.


.


----------



## Julian4674 (7 Settembre 2016)

modalità dreamer on

acquisti
thiago silva
marcelo
lewandosky
fabregas (prestito con riscatto)
james (prestito con riscatto)
schweinsteiger 

donnarumma
de sciglio - re thiago (C) - romagnoli - marcelo
kucka - schweinsteiger - fabregas
james - suso
lewandosky


cessioni
mortolivo
poli
bertolacci
lapadula
bacca
ely
sosa

e bacerei la terra dove camminano i cinesi per sempre
modalità dreamer off


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> modalità dreamer on
> 
> acquisti
> thiago silva
> ...



se vabbè hahahah ..ci voglio 200 milioni cosi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente prenderei:
> 
> Niklas Sule (20 circa) per il DC. in alternativa Subotic (10 circa)
> Ginter/Gayà (uno dei due, 20 circa) per le fasce
> ...



bravo , ottima analisi .. probabilmente dovresti lavorare al posto di galliani .


----------



## Victorss (7 Settembre 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> modalità dreamer on
> 
> acquisti
> thiago silva
> ...



Tutto molto bello ma sweinstaigher non si regge in piedi..bollitissimo con tutto il rispetto..


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2016)

Comunque, di sicuro a gennaio arriverà un regista su richiesta di Montella, e i cinesi (da quel che si è detto finora) vogliono profili giovani ma importanti. 
Tielemans rispecchia pienamente questo profilo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2016)

Iniesta (cit. il mister)


----------



## martinmilan (8 Settembre 2016)

Borja Valero: 17 milioni.
Ruben Neves: 20-25 milioni.
Gabbiadini: Bacca+7 mil.
Draxler: 40 mil.
Bernardo Silva:Honda + 15/18 mil.
Hector Moreno: con cessioni di Luiz adriano, Paletta,Poli,Vangioni;Ely,Lapadula.

Formazione:
------------Donnarumma----------

Abate---------Zapata-------Romagnoli(Moreno)-----Antonelli

Pasalic------Neves------B.Valero

Suso/B.Silva------Niang/Gabbiadini-----Draxler/Bonaventura


----------



## Julian4674 (8 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se vabbè hahahah ..ci voglio 200 milioni cosi .



magari facciamo un pò a gennaio e un pò a giugno. ma io sarei già contentissimo se si realizzasse solo la parte del sogno sulle cessioni


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2016)

Sapete che Ruben Neves al Porto fa panchina vero?


----------



## bmb (8 Settembre 2016)

Ma chi volete prendere a Gennaio??? Non si muoverà nessuno a metà stagione abbandonando la CL.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sapete che Ruben Neves al Porto fa panchina vero?


19 anni ci credo....


----------

